
Tenn's Best Friend - apollinaire
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/09/27/tennessee-williams-best-friend-james-laughlin/
======
cafard
"One of the principal justifications for that substantial claim is that he was
Tennessee Williams’s publisher."

Have a look at the list of authors published by New Directions, and you'll see
some other notable justifications.

